# 302



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Got this little bugger yesterday in the mail. Paid $20 bucks for it, no tender, but I have a tender for it. It runs, and smokes like the Devil, but there's a annoying click














and bang while it's running. Have to see what the problem is, but if I can't figure it out, I have many Atlantic running chassis I can swap out.. cosmetically it's very nice!!


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Nice loco flyernut. Its amazing how many of those 1948 302s are still around. Gilbert must have made
2 tons of them. I sure wish we had production numbers for all these engines.

On that click and bang, try removing the smoke piston arm and see if noise is gone. I have one that
the smoke box is the problem. Bent chassis, bent arm, bent smoke box, not sure. Its like alignment
with piston is not right. But it makes noise. And NO I do not want to buy another 1948 302 from you, LOL.

Those diecast 302s are fantastic locomotives.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

mopac said:


> Nice loco flyernut. Its amazing how many of those 1948 302s are still around. Gilbert must have made
> 2 tons of them. I sure wish we had production numbers for all these engines.
> 
> On that click and bang, try removing the smoke piston arm and see if noise is gone. I have one that
> ...


Yep, I love them. Whenever I see one that's cheap, I buy it.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

flyernut said:


> Got this little bugger yesterday in the mail. Paid $20 bucks for it, no tender, but I have a tender for it. It runs, and smokes like the Devil, but there's a annoying click and bang while it's running. Have to see what the problem is, but if I can't figure it out, I have many Atlantic running chassis I can swap out.. cosmetically it's very nice!!


Do they have a smoke unit like the Lionel's up front?
You know I don't have any or never worked on them, but I had a Lionel clicking from the smoke unit bar/lever whatever it is called.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Smoke unit with a short linkage or bar that runs off a gear, and that in turns runs off the armature shaft. At first glance I believe there's a motor mount nub missing on the chassis causing the entire chassis to move around while the engine is running, or it could be a quartering problem.


----------



## Kelpieflyer (Jan 9, 2012)

Not to hijack the thread, but does anyone know where I can buy one of these 302's? I would rather avoid ebay unless its a seller that you guys trust.


----------



## AFGP9 (Apr 8, 2015)

Before you buy a 302, Google the Gilbert Gallery site for variations. Also if you can find a copy of David Doyle's American Flyer Trains, he lists pictures and describes the variations. There are many variations. The best looking ones have added rails and link couplers. The later ones, while still die cast, have those rails cast on. After that, they were made of plastic with knuckle couplers. The plastic ones are the cheapest but the older die cast ones with the added hand rails and link couplers are nicer. Whichever way you go, 302's all run great. 
I haven't bought an engine off eBay in years so can't advise you on that. Some of the other guys do and have done well. Others not so much. Not having any train shows has limited places to buy safely.

Kenny


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

I agree with Kenny. Every AF collection should have a 1948 302. I have 2. Sorry not for sale. got both of mine
from flyernut, so you know they run well. One is a repaint flyernut did. Then I decided I wanted one with original
paint. Both are beautiful engines. Here are 3 things to look for to make sure you get a real 1948 version.
1. A diecast shell
2. The metal handrails
3. The eccentric linkage.
I would say if it has all 3 it is a real 1948 model. Kinda cool to have one older than me. I do not run across many
items older than me. They do run more money than most 302s, but worth it. 45.00 to 55.00 is normal.
I do alot of ebay searching, If I run across a good one I will let you know.


----------



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

Thanks for the info my honby shop has one know i no what to look for.
Al


----------



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

Sorry my bad he has a 301 i have two 302 one is a 302ac and one just a 302. And flyer nut is right they run great and a note to flyernut 290 still running strong thanks again.

Al


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Think I have around 7-8 of those hand-rail 302's. They keep popping up in my plastic tubs, they must be mating.


----------



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

Must be . lol ps how r u feeling.

Al


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

alaft61ri said:


> Must be . lol ps how r u feeling.
> 
> Al


Good enough buddy. My heart for some reason has stopped beating so crazy and hard.We'll see. Tomorrow a ultra-sound on my bladder and kidneys....


----------



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

Ok good luck.


----------



## Kelpieflyer (Jan 9, 2012)

I'm going to look for one of the wire handrail 302's. I have a few plastic atlantics, but I really like the wire handrail versions with the different valve gear.


----------



## Kelpieflyer (Jan 9, 2012)

What's a good price for these? Ebay is kinda nuts,especially with shipping charges.


----------



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

Me personally no more than 50. 00 but its the shipping cost. So total know more than 60. Thats one of the reasons not buying from e bay besides others things. Good luck 

Al


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

keep watching, have patience, you will find a good one at a good price.
I agree with AL, no more than 60.00 with shipping and in good running condition.
I paid 45.00 each for mine and then shipping, so upper 50s.
Mine were in very good condition and running very good. Just remember, on ebay,
"untested" means it does not run.


----------



## AFGP9 (Apr 8, 2015)

I agree with everything you say mopac. Just for fun last night I went on eBay and searched for 302's only. Wow what an eye opener! The first shock was what sellers wanted for the 302 with hand rails or without. Unbelievable. Looks like a bunch of fisherman looking to snag a rookie buyer. One I saw wanted $149 plus $15 shipping. The starting bids were way out of line as were the Buy It Now prices. There were several in the $40-$60 range plus at least $15 shipping or more so that wasn't too bad. Most were in the "not able to test run" or "untested" category with $15 shipping being the lowest amount. Some wanted more. Hand rails or not it didn't matter. Like I have said, I'll stick to buying engines at train shows if we ever have any again. I realize mopac you have done well on eBay but I don't trust sellers on these kind of things.

Kenny


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Kenny, I too, have noticed some crazy prices. That seems to run in spells. Thats why I say have patience. And I repeat, "untested" means I tried to run it and it don't run. A seller would rather say " runs great". That should bring more money. Sunday I bought 2 really nice 302ACs. Same seller, same auction. I had to go to 39 something plus I think 12 something shipping. Those high prices you have been seeing got me to buy them.
They are diecast, good paint, good lettering. Seller was honest and said they do not run. I should easily be able to double my money. LOL, my problem is I buy things to resale and end up keeping them.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

I like the 302 with the handrails also, I think I have around a half dozen or so, maybe more..The last one I bought I think I paid less than $20 but it didn't come with a tender..That's ok I have plenty of tenders.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

The 302ACs I bought do not have the handrails or the eccentric linkage.
I paid 20 each. They are very nice and complete. A good service and maybe
a smoke unit rebuild and can say they run and smoke great should bring
45 each. They will bring 45 or they will just stay in my collection. Very few
engines on ebay say fresh service, runs and smokes. And right now the prices
are crazy. I saw a plastic 302 for 79.00. I mainly look at completed auctions.
What they sell for is what matters, not what they are asking. They are bringing
some bucks. I have seen some good deals on Northerns. I have 4 and thats
enough. I bought one for resale but wll probably keep it. My memory is not the
greatest I think it is a 332AC I bought for barely over 200.00.


----------



## AFGP9 (Apr 8, 2015)

That buying off ebay to resell has never worked for me. When I was selling on eBay regularly I used to buy Lionel at local live auctions to sell on eBay. I knew Lionel would sell. Any AF I bought I kept. Back when I was buying off eBay to resell, it wasn't a winning deal. I'd keep what I bought. Usually because I'd paid too much to make a profit.
I always look at the completed auctions as well. Gives a good indication of what the selling market prices are.
A 332AC for barely 200.00? I wouldn't get that lucky.

Kenny


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

You just never know on ebay. I see things go for more than I thought and on the other hand
sometimes less than I thought. I thought I was going to get those 2 302ACs for 30 but someone else wanted them also. So a small bidding war. Always good for the seller.

I agree on buying on ebay and selling on ebay. Normally not worth it.
LOL, it might not be in this case. Worst that can happen is I add 2 more nice
locomotives to my collection. These are from 1950 or 1951. They have to be from
same owner. They look like twins. They were taken care of.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

I thought I might have found a 1948 Atlantic for Kelpieflyer. I also learned something. I was poking
around ebay this morning. Found a 1948 Atlantic for 39 something. Had the handrails and the eccentric
linkages. Started looking closer. It had a big crack in a whitewall and was a 300 not 302. Which means
no smoke and no choo choo. I did not know there were 300s with handrails and the linkages. I would
do a Texas on that one, El Paso.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

All the 1946 and 1947 300's were wire handrails, detailed linkage, no smoke. Same for the 1949 and 1950 300AC's.
My wire handrail 302's and 302AC's were all purchased for about $60. They are all graded condition 7 or 8 and include the OW and OB with legible stamps. None were bought on line but rather at train shows. It is very hard to be sure what one is buying without actually looking at and testing the engine, especially if the true condition is important. Add $25 for shipping and that suggests $85 for a truly excellent and correct, unmodified 302. Subtract $20 for no OB.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Kelpieflyer said:


> Not to hijack the thread, but does anyone know where I can buy one of these 302's? I would rather avoid ebay unless its a seller that you guys trust.


I might have one I can part with, how much are you willing to offer?


----------



## Kelpieflyer (Jan 9, 2012)

I'm guessing about 50 bucks max. Seen them for less at train shows, but shows aren't happening for a while.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Kelpieflyer said:


> I'm guessing about 50 bucks max. Seen them for less at train shows, but shows aren't happening for a while.


Plus shipping??


----------



## Kelpieflyer (Jan 9, 2012)

Yep


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Kelpieflyer said:


> Yep


Deal, let me go through what I have, and make sure you get a good one, ( actually they're all good),. I'll ask for your address later, and a Postal M.O. would be fine, or from you, a personal check...Loren


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Kelpieflyer said:


> Yep


I have a nice one, great smoker, runner, head-light..Tender is very nice, cab numbers are there but a little light, still very readable. Send me a PM with your address, I'll let you know what the shipping is..Already packed up...Thanks.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Lets see a pic of it.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

mopac said:


> Lets see a pic of it.


Already packed and about to take it to the PO.. Ask the new owner,lol!


----------



## Kelpieflyer (Jan 9, 2012)

I'll post a photo when I get it.


----------



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)




----------



## JMedwick (Feb 11, 2017)

Great stuff here. Those late ‘40s Atlantic’s are great. Run well and look great with the wire handrail detail. I know mine is all right, but that is because I got it from the original owner (my mom).


----------



## Kelpieflyer (Jan 9, 2012)

I posted a picture of the 302 from Flyernut in the Photo of the Day thread. It's a very nice engine.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Kelpieflyer said:


> I posted a picture of the 302 from Flyernut in the Photo of the Day thread. It's a very nice engine.


Have you run it yet???


----------



## Kelpieflyer (Jan 9, 2012)

Bench tested it. I don't have a layout yet, but I plan on doing some kind of modular type of setup in the garage until we move and I have a dedicated train space.


----------

